# My first bazaar



## malia (Nov 3, 2008)

I signed up for a very small winter bazaar in a town north of me called Battle Ground. It was yesterday and it was something to give me an idea about bazaars. I set my table up between two 'experienced' bazaar women, one made jewelry the other stuffed Santas. They both kind of turned their noses up and laughed at me.. I'm sure I totally looked and seemed out of place. I looked like a first timer. First I didn't have a knifty cart to bring my stuff in,  what the heck?? I'm a freaking Paramedic!  I know how to carry a lot of heavy equipment without carts. Then I was WAY OVER dressed, who knew??.. Jeans and an old sweat shirt would have been fine. Then I stood in front of my table to greet people as they walked by. I guess it was amusing to those women. They had a good time watching me, the newbie! I met nice people and some that recognized me from working on the ambulance. I helped small children find their parents and I made almost $400 while amusing the experinced bazaar ladies! Hmm.. I wonder if I will meet those ladies again?

 

I had a blast, cannot wait to do it again!

Malia


----------



## peaches (Nov 3, 2008)

Good for you!  I'm doing my first craft fair in early December.  I'm wondering how much stuff to take with me.  Did you just sell bath bombs, or other things too?  How much inventory did you take along?  What did you display them in?  Tell me all about it!

If I make back what it cost me to have a table on the craft fair, I'll be happy!

Well done!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 3, 2008)

Good for you. Wonder if they made nearly that much?


----------



## malia (Nov 3, 2008)

They kept better track of me then I did of them. At the end of the show, the stuffed Santa lady said "this was a bad show". I think they were lucky if they paid for their table. Maybe I had beginners luck!


----------

